# Changed the tank, got some new fish and now fish are dying! Please help!



## seyz (Jul 25, 2008)

I changed the water in the tank and added 4 new fish and now all the fish are dying. Since I changed the tank two weeks or so ago, two of the new fish have died as well as two of the old ones. I have no idea what could be causing it. Everything in the tank looks clean and looks healthy, I just don't know what to do. I have two older fish and two new ones left, can anyone help me figure out what this could be so I make sure no more fish die?

Thanks much.


----------



## ShrimpDiver (Sep 28, 2011)

Did you drain all of the water?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

did you treat the water with de-chlorinator?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok, we need water readings. Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate, PH, Salinity. These will help us diagnose what has happened to your tank. Also, how long has it been up and running? Are you using RO/DI water? Tap water? What size tank? How much flow? Are you using a Skimmer?


----------



## seyz (Jul 25, 2008)

Ammonia NH3/NH4(0 ppm), pH(7). Not sure of the salinity. Its a 10 gal tank, filled with salt water. It's been running for about two weeks or so and I am using a skimmer.

Fish have only started going down in the last week or so, so it wasn't as thought they started to die immediately once they were put in the tank.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

How did you acclimate the fish to your water temp? Also, your salinity can bounce from 1.009 to 1.027, above or below that, and the fish are going to have issues. Possibly what your running into, not positive though. Being as your Amm, Trite & Trate are in order, thats my guess next. Also, you know the waters temp off hand?
But unless you used fully cured live rock, you tank should still be in a cycle, unless you threw something in there to jump the load. ??


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

seyz said:


> pH(7).


I'm not much help with salt water, but isn't 7pH too low?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

snail said:


> I'm not much help with salt water, but isn't 7pH too low?


Lil bit yea, but I would not think it would kill off his fish.


----------



## donniea1800 (May 29, 2013)

Did anyone notice he said its a 10 gallon tank? If you put 4 new fish in a 10 gallon tank then that is why they all started dying. How many fish were in the tank to start? Too many fish in too little space.


----------

